# Theraphosa blondi & stirmi comparison



## MaximusMeridus (Feb 20, 2013)

After quite a bit of time with both Theraphosa blondi and stirmi and little information on comparisons other than setae on patella, here are 'my observations', of which seem to be consistent across all specimens.

Conclusion: T.stirmi is bigger built, more proportional, more agile, more powerful with longer legspan and T.blondi is hairier, less agile, stumpier and but far prettier.

For reference 2 adult females compared both with 4.1cm carapace width.

See full size with annotations here

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Osmo (Feb 20, 2013)

Cant read any of the text. Needs a larger font.


----------



## Deathmetal (Feb 20, 2013)

Click the link and zoom. It works perfectly on my tiny phone


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Feb 20, 2013)

Osmo said:


> Cant read any of the text. Needs a larger font.


Sorry done should be good to read now


----------



## spiderengineer (Feb 20, 2013)

so then are saying from your picture that T. stirmi generally get to larger sizes then T. blondi, because that would be interesting


----------



## MaximusMeridus (Feb 20, 2013)

My observations, due to significantly proportionally longer 1st exoskeleton segments i.e. femur and chelicerae, results in a stronger, longer(~1-1.5cm legspan), marginally heavier spider with the same carapace width. That doesn't however mean that the largest ever found in this respect is a T.stirmi although all indications show that T.stirmi and blondi share records and growth patterns for same carapace width.



spiderengineer said:


> so then are saying from your picture that T. stirmi generally get to larger sizes then T. blondi, because that would be interesting


----------



## Marijan2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, nice analysis. What about apophysis though? Any comparable info on him?


----------



## rob0t (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scolopeon (Feb 20, 2013)

Very nice, really appreciate this. Before I noticed there was a difference, I used to wonder why some "blondis" appeared hairy and others more hairless, I put it down to picture variations and lighting or regional variations of the same sp, which is technically true.

Adding an Apophsis to this comparison would be epic.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 20, 2013)

Very interesting!!
What about Goliath Pinkfoots?? I heard they get very large

+1 Adding T Apophsis :biggrin:


----------



## Blackprizm (Feb 20, 2013)

I never thought T. stirmi was much bigger. 
Anyways, this should be pinned! Thanks!


----------



## sugarsandz (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for this!


----------



## DaveSB (Feb 26, 2013)

Very very interesting! Thanks a lot.


----------



## jthorntonwillis (May 6, 2014)

[QU
just enlarge your screen

OTE=Osmo;2135232]Cant read any of the text. Needs a larger font.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jacobchinarian (May 6, 2014)

Very cool, I miss my T Stirmi. He was my first tarantula ever and I recently lost him after 3 years to his own self destruction. The stupid spider started wandering aimlessly around his cage and climbing up the walls until he lost 3 legs and became so physically damaged he died. This post makes me want to get another theraphosa!


----------



## SpiderFreak585 (Jul 17, 2014)

So im confused, does the stirmi really get more powerful and larger than blondi, just please somebody give me some info on these species, i would greatly appreciate it


----------



## SpiderFreak585 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Theraphosa Blondi and Stirmi (help)*

i just really need some help on two particular species, the Theraphosa blondi and the stirmi. i just need to know the similarities and all the differences between the two specimens, like (body structer, size, color, etc) and any other info on them. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## skippydude (Jul 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;6A0XB4vr9EA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A0XB4vr9EA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 20, 2014)

SpiderFreak585 said:


> i just really need some help on two particular species, the Theraphosa blondi and the stirmi. i just need to know the similarities and all the differences between the two specimens, like (body structer, size, color, etc) and any other info on them. any help would be greatly appreciated [/QUOTE
> 
> Do some searching online; there's lots of sites with info and pics.  Have you used the search function here?


----------

